
Ban the Olympics - IntronExon
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2018/02/ban-the-olympics/553250/?single_page=true
======
meri_dian
People are wrong on the internet all the time. But this is just nonsense. I
almost feel bad dignifying it with a comment.

The author tries to support herself with two basic arguments. One financial
and the other political.

My response to the financial one: if nations can afford to host the Olympics,
they should bid. If they can't, then they should not. It's that simple.

As for politics, the author seems to think that Putin was emboldened to annex
Crimea in part because of Russia's Olympic success. I mean come on.

Geopolitical posturing and grandstanding happens every month of every year,
whether the Olympics are being held or not. To think the Olympics somehow
create or inflame political tension is humorously naive. If anything athletics
unite us.

The author is probably the type of person who doesn't think sports should
exist because they necessitate losers and winners, rather than everyone being
a winner.

